# Adobe Premiere: "Scratch"-Effekt?



## Malex32 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo und schönen guten Abend.
Ich versuche mich momentan am Videoschnitt mit Adobe Premiere. Ich bin mit meinem Fortschritt und den damit verbundenen Ergebnissen durchaus zufrieden. Diese Seite hier hat einige male weitergeholfen und ich konnte mit Hilfe der angebotenen Tutorials einiges bewerkstelligen.
Allerdings habe ich eine Frage an Effektspezialisten. 
Ich kenne mich mit eventuell vorhandenen Fachbegriffen noch nicht aus, deswegen nenne ich den "Effekt", den ich suchen mal "scratchen". Ich würde im Videoclip gerne einige Stellen vor und wieder zurück abgespielt haben, oder eben gescratcht oder gepitcht. Kann sich jemand vorstellen, wie ich das meine? Wenn man z.B. mit dem Jog nach links und rechts geht und das ganze schneller macht, diese Bewegungen meine ich. Gibt es eine Methode solche "Effekte" in ein Video einzubauen? 
Über Hilfe oder einen Verweis auf ein Tutorial oder vorhandenen Thread wäre ich sehr dankbar!
Wie nennt man so einen Effekt?
Vielen Dank vorweg, Alex


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2005)

Wenn es abrupt passieren soll, die Stelle im Schnittfenster zurechtschneiden und dann rechte Taste.
Dort ist doch irgendwo Geschwindigkeit oä und da können auch negative Werte eingegeben werden.
Wenn es aber um quasi-Scratches geht, also mit "clip läuft, wird langsamer, steht und dann rewind
selecta", das nennt sich *timeramp* und das gibt es per se *nicht in premiere*..

mfg chmee


----------



## pOwLchen (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein fachmann, aber ich denke den effekt den du meinst, manuell erstellen zu müssen.
Das ist im grunde nicht schwer, der kollege hat das ja schon ungefähr beschrieben wie es zu bewerkstelligen ist.
Kleiner tip von mir:
Erstelle eine neue Sequenz in die du das zu "scratchende" objekt einfügst und dort dann ungestört den Effekt animieren kannst. Ich habe auch einmal so einen Effekt erstellt und es war sehr hilfreich auf die Audiospur zu achten, quasi wie sich der Scratch verhält und dem nach den Film vor bzw zurück laufen lassen bzw schneller oder langsamer.
Sollte dir das ganze dann gelungen sein kannst du es relativ einfach (gerendert) in deine haupt sequenz einfügen.

Solltest du noch fragen haben kann ich dir auch bildmaterial zukommen lassen. Viel Spass beim ausprobieren,

mfg powl


----------



## Malex32 (6. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Ich werde das heute Abend einmal ausprobieren. Dachte mir, dass es so zu lösen geht. Aber weiter dachte ich auch, dass es eine bessere Alternative dafür gibt. 
Ihr könnt euch was ich meine vorstellen oder? Solche Sachen sind oft in Musikvideo oder modernen Filmen zu sehen. Ich empfehle die Arbeiten der Pfadfinderei z.B.

Powlchen, was meinst du für Bildmaterial? Ich bin an allem, was mir den Vorgang verständlicher macht, durchweg interessiert.

Nochmals danke.


----------



## pOwLchen (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich könnte dir quasi ein tutorial erstellen, so wie ich das gemacht habe.
Solltest du interesse haben melde dich einfach. Ich versuche derzeit mal ein paar Screener mit anleitung zu erstellen und lasse dir das dann zukommen.

mfg powl


----------



## Malex32 (8. Dezember 2005)

Ich wäre dir dafür sehr dankbar. Wie sieht bei dir das Endergebnis aus? Ich habe mich auch einmal versucht und finde mein Ergebnis nicht überzeugend. Falls dein Tutorial fertig sein sollte, sende es mir bitte.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## pOwLchen (8. Dezember 2005)

Tut ist gerade in arbeit, leider komme ich heute nicht mehr sehr weit, werde es aber morgen dir zur verfügung stellen.

mfg powl


----------



## axn (8. Dezember 2005)

Ganz allgemein für zukünftige Suchfunktion-Nutzende:

Timewarps bzw. Timeramps sind eigentlich eher was für Compositing-Tools wie Adobe's After Effects, Combustion oder Eyeon's Fusion. Es gibt aber auch kostenlose C-Tools wie Jahshaka, die (möglicherweise) solche Effekte unterstützen..
Ein Tutorial für Premiere ist dennoch für alle hier sehr nützlich und ich hoffe auf eine allgemein zugängliche Veröffentlichung im Sinne des Allgemeinwohls..   

mfg

axn


----------



## pOwLchen (17. Dezember 2005)

schon ein bischen her...

das tutorial ist derzeit noch in einer pps verpackt und recht schlicht gehalten, bezüglich einer online freigabe habe ich leider keine möglichkeit das irgendwo zu hosten.
Ich bin aber gerne bereit, auf schriftliche anfragen die pps und projektfiles zu versenden.

so viel von meiner seite,

mfg powl


----------

